# Mid Autumn Festival



## nevergiveup (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi all

I've been in Hong Kong on my own for a month and loving it, although need to work on the work/life balance a bit! I'm living in Happy Valley. I wondered whether anyone had any tips about what to do/where to go to see the best of the mid Autumn Festival?

Some people at work have suggested Victoria Park to see lots of Chinese lanterns being lit - and apparently lots of people with fire extinguishers in case any thing catches fire....

Any tips welcome. And if anyone wants to catch up to have an Autumn Festival beer, let me know. Just to clarify, I'm a 47 year old Brit with not much hair, so not attempting to use this forum as a dating site - although if Cindy Crawford is over here, she is welcome to get in touch 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## givemeabrick (Sep 16, 2013)

I want mooncakes!


----------



## givemeabrick (Sep 16, 2013)

I want mooncakes!!


----------

